# La Belle Maison parking?



## snickers104 (Apr 25, 2015)

Going to La Belle Maison later this year and noticed that they charge 26 dollars per day for parking????  Really??  Is there an alternative to this high charge if we rent a car?


----------



## ronparise (Apr 25, 2015)

snickers104 said:


> Going to La Belle Maison later this year and noticed that they charge 26 dollars per day for parking????  Really??  Is there an alternative to this high charge if we rent a car?



Dont rent a car


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 25, 2015)

Not sure  if this still works.

Drop Krewe and baggage off and take car to Harrah's parking lot. Register and play slots for at least 30 minutes and you get free parking.

Maybe lose $10  in slots but have a couple free Coronas and as the say ,   beer money.

Jog down to LBM.

No ins or outs but really nowhere to park in French Quarter anyway.


----------



## snickers104 (Apr 25, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Dont rent a car



Really hate to not have private transportation.....


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 25, 2015)

Never have needed to rent a car while at La Belle Maison. Love the resort and lots of GREAT food nearby ... just bring some walking shoes.

Cabs are cheaper than the daily parking fee. plus parking to go anywhere and just one drunk driving ticket ... besides, there is "LIKE" NO (cheap) PARKING anywhere near fine dining places either.

Parking is that price because there is NO onsite parking and the valets have to run back and forth from the garages. AND remember, one really has to TIP the valets, too.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 25, 2015)

snickers104 said:


> Really hate to not have private transportation.....



It is a state of mind ... drinking lattes and eating beignets will help with the adjustment.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 25, 2015)

pacodemountainside said:


> Not sure  if this still works.
> 
> Drop Krewe and baggage off and take car to Harrah's parking lot. Register and play slots for at least 30 minutes and you get free parking.
> 
> ...



Paco...good to hear from you

where have you been??

and did you get your Avenue Plaza Ballot


----------



## linpat (Apr 26, 2015)

I wouldn't bother with a car either. Belle Maison is so close to everything and an easy walk to Canal Street and the streetcars. 

One of my favorite places is the Commerce Restaurant on the corner of Camp and Gravier? - maybe 3 blocks down Camp from Belle Maison. Very neighborhood diner, local workers, not French Quarter fine dining but neither are the prices, The gumbo is great, and the muffeletas too.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 26, 2015)

*Just Hanging Out*

Paco...good to hear from you

where have you been??



Hey Ron:

Been a rough 4 months since Thanksgiving hanging out in hospital , rehab facilities and just finished over a month of daily home health care. Medicare has now decreed I am alive enough to fend for myself.

Started out with congestive heart failure resulting in  excessive fluid retention and ankles swelling up to around 16 inches in diameter vs about 10 inches now. Throw in thyroid going out of whack and so weak I could not even lift a bottle of Corona.

Finally on third hospital visit got DOC that understand my problems and convinced (MA) Secure Horizens I needed  to spend enough time  in hospital to properly address.

So, have lost over 40 pound, gone off Diabetes , Cholorestol and high blood pressure medicine and walk with cane rather than ride Hooveround.


Also, had to give up daily  6 pack of Corona, eat lots of unsalted nuts  and berries  and limit  water intake to  about 50 ounces.


As us older folk know, DOCs   bug about weight but  losing  several pounds does  have positive  tangible results.


Throw in  home computer got corrupted  and  could not get TUG log-in to work, just hanging on by fingernails.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 26, 2015)

*AVP Elections*

and did you get your Avenue Plaza Ballot 
__________________
Ron Parise

Yes!  When I got I did a post here unaware you had a thread  already going.

With  CWA and WorldMark votes looks like Wyndham  will end up effectively controlling  most elections. Same as Dolphins Cove.

I don't know if  cumulative  voting is allowed but doubt  casting all three votes  for oneself would make a difference.  Of course,  one can just vote for one candidate increasing  chances  among  non-Wyndham candidates.

First year since Katrina I have missed Mardi Gras.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 26, 2015)

pacodemountainside said:


> and did you get your Avenue Plaza Ballot
> __________________
> Ron Parise
> 
> ...




no doubt that Wyndham will control the vote, Im  sure that the two incumbents (wyndham employees) will be elected, but the third position is I think up for grabs.  Wyndham will be able to pick the winner, which is why I met with the Worldmark board recently and at the recent Wyndham meeting made it a point to meet  the guy that I think will cast the Wydham votes.  

See you next year for Mardi Gras.


----------



## Cely218 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Parking*

Yes the Harrah's parking is quite convenient.  I always use it.  At first I felt like it may be too far too walk, but it works great.  Also you can check around and there may be some other places that have special parking.  I am lucky as I am Diamond, and I get In and outs and not required to gamble.


----------



## planzfortomorrow (Apr 27, 2015)

*I'm another for no car*

I haven't stayed at La Belle Maison, but in general, I find that NOLA doesn't require a car.  And I personally love having my car.  But NYC, Washington DC & NOLA I'll happily do without one, because it's just not needed & for those places is just a huge hassle.  You could probably just take a taxi for wherever you wanted to go vs. paying $20+ a day for parking (plus the rental car costs).


----------



## hambone (Apr 30, 2015)

Go to panda parking.com.


----------



## am1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Cely218 said:


> I am lucky as I am Diamond, and I get In and outs and not required to gamble.



Depends how you look at it and how much you have gambled to get diamond status.


----------



## Cely218 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Lucky on Parking*

Yes, very true!  But I for some reason really enjoy gambling.  I just gamble what I can afford, and I enjoy it!

Also, it is very true a car is not needed.  I park the car and really don't like to have to worry about driving.  That way I can partake in all the fun and drink!


----------



## Kozman (May 1, 2015)

If you fly in and don't rent a car, how much hassle is it to get from the ap to the quarters?


----------



## ace2000 (May 1, 2015)

Kozman said:


> If you fly in and don't rent a car, how much hassle is it to get from the ap to the quarters?



Very easy if you take a taxi.  It's a little more complicated and longer by bus, but doable.


----------



## hjtug (May 1, 2015)

Kozman said:


> If you fly in and don't rent a car, how much hassle is it to get from the ap to the quarters?



Less hassle than renting a car.


----------



## ioiosotwig (May 5, 2015)

snickers104 said:


> Going to La Belle Maison later this year and noticed that they charge 26 dollars per day for parking????  Really??  Is there an alternative to this high charge if we rent a car?



My bride and I were just here in January. Parking was VERY convenient at LM. You pulled INSIDE the building and walked 20 steps to the elevator. Never used the car til the morning we left...

Streets were crowded in the evening and never felt unsafe. I don't know where we could have parked anyway! We are looking forward to our next adventure in N.O.

Forgot to mention... we watched as they filmed NCIS-New Orleans while we were there. It was on the street by the parking garage on the next block! They had a Mardi Gras float sitting there and costumed people. Kinda fun!!!


----------



## Armada (Nov 8, 2016)

I got a message today from La Belle Maison.  They no longer offer valet parking.  Any suggestions on where to park other than Harrah's?

Having a car is a must for this trip (will be driving out to look at real estate along the MS/AL coast).


----------



## whitewater (Nov 8, 2016)

snickers104 said:


> Really hate to not have private transportation.....



Uber or Lyft

cheep and private


----------



## Linden (Nov 10, 2016)

I don't think that's the case. We were just there Oct. 28 thru. Nov. 1 and used the valet parking. Call the front desk they can answer your questions. (504) 558-5900


----------



## OutSkiing (Nov 11, 2016)

snickers104 said:


> Going to La Belle Maison later this year and noticed that they charge 26 dollars per day for parking????  Really??  Is there an alternative to this high charge if we rent a car?



If ghe Haras doesn't work you save a few bucks parking in a garage up the street. I only had a car because we drove in.

The streetcars are really a nice alternative. Uber is there and also pedmobiles ( person pulling a cart ).

Bob


----------



## jules54 (Nov 11, 2016)

*Parking La Belle*

I was on property Oct.28-Nov.1. There was still Valet Parking. It is a good deal by New Orleans standards.
We were driving across country. If I had a choice I would never rent a car in New Orleans or New York City.


----------



## elenoir (Nov 15, 2016)

We park at Harrahs for free. Have to gamble for a half hour every 24 hours. We have stayed for 11 nights and parked for free. Use penny slots and don't spend any money at slots


----------



## Armada (Nov 26, 2016)

It was strange.  The property still has valet parking.  The staff at the front desk were bewildered also.  I saved the message on my recorder and will listen to it again when I return home.

A nice visit, BTW.  It is a great location. Very close to the St Charles Ave and Canal St Trolleys.  The Ruby Slipper (a great breakfast and lunch place) is across the street. John Besh's Luke restaurant is two blocks away.  If you like oysters, they have the best happy hour in town (75 cent oysters with half-off wines by the glass and specialty drinks) in a nice setting.


----------



## Kozman (Nov 28, 2016)

Just checked in to BlueGreen in Savannah and the rate for non owners is $27. But....if you attend their 'update' they will cover the first 2 days. Perhaps it's a ploy to get you into the update. We walked down to where the parking area is and the actual rate to park much less however there was no direct entrance to the TS location from the structure.


----------

